# Hersteller gesucht! Gesucht: "Getriebeendabschalter" oder sowas



## LarsKrachen (17 September 2011)

Hallo, 
ich suche einen "Getriebeendabschalter", der nach genau vier  Umdrehungen schaltet. Geschaltet werden soll in beiden  Rotationsrichtungen, d.h. wenn die Welle aus der Mittelstellung anläuft,  macht sie 2 Umdrehungen und der Getriebeendabschalter schaltet. Wenn  dann die Welle in die andere Richtung anläuft, wird nach vier  Umdrehungen geschaltet, d.h. der Getriebeendabschalter dient als  Begrenzung. 
Wer kennt Hersteller?


----------



## edi (17 September 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal bei Stromag.de

Die haben verschiedene Baureihen von " Getriebe Endschaltern"


----------



## LarsKrachen (17 September 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!
Gibt's da auch was kleineres? Ach ja, die Schalter sind nur für Steuersignale.


----------



## Deltal (17 September 2011)

Suche mal nach Spindelendschalter.. hatte mal so etwas für ein Hubwerk eingebaut, frage ist aber ob man den Schaltabstand so klein wählen kann :/


----------

